# wild turkey



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I had my chance at a wild turkey today here are the pics. It was a baby and its not turkey season but I could have dusted it easy


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, it's a bit young....would've been a guaranteed dinner otherwise, though...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

After your last thread regarding breaking your back with those big a logs, I was almost positive this was going to be about bourbon.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Turks with a slingshot would be a primo sport! They see everything, hear everything, are jumpy as hell and run like deer.Your best chance may be to run them with dogs into the trees and take your shots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I applaud your restraint!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You did the right thing .... turkey season will come soon enough ;- )

If it was turkey season and your were hunting them and this shot presented itself again ... what tube/band set would you use and what size and type of ammo. I'm sure this size bird requires a neck or head shot but what size ammo to do the job effectively ?

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Next year you could get them !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

wll said:


> You did the right thing .... turkey season will come soon enough ;- )
> 
> If it was turkey season and your were hunting them and this shot presented itself again ... what tube/band set would you use and what size and type of ammo. I'm sure this size bird requires a neck or head shot but what size ammo to do the job effectively ?
> 
> wll


Well I would still pass up this shot unless I was starving it was a baby maybe three weeks old but if I did try to take it I would use a marble and 1 inch taper to 3/4 9 1/2 tbg


----------

